# I've got my scan this afternoon!



## PugLuvAh

I've left it a bit late, for no particular reason, and I'm excited but a bit anxious to hear that everything is ok and progressing how it should.

We are also going to try and find out the gender. My husband and I were convinced we would have a girl first, and on the scans the baby was always in the wrong position to see--we ended up having a boy. This time we're both thinking boy, so we'll probably find out girl (if we find out at all)...maybe this one will more cooperative? :flower:


----------



## tryfor2

Good luck! My son didn't cooperate either but they were able to tell us they were "pretty sure" he was a boy. "Pretty sure" doesn't really help when you're in the store with pink or blue in hand.

I just got my BFP for no.2. Though it would be be nice to have one of each, I think I'd be fine with having another boy. It would be cheaper, certainly, and I think boys are often easier! Take care.


----------



## m8turemummy

Good luck PugLuvAh, tell us how it went and show us a pic.


----------



## sun

Hope all was well! Can't wait to hear if you have a wee boy there! :thumbup:


----------



## PugLuvAh

Congrats on the BFP tryfor2!

Most important thing: baby is healthy and has everything its suppose to have. Huge relief!

And is very much like my son--completely uncooperative! The technician tried for several minutes, but I guess we were just not meant to know the gender :) 

We don't get many surprises in life, but this will have to remain one for us. We're both thrilled that baby is healthy and look forward to meeting him or her in the spring.


----------



## ~Brandy~

PugLuvAh said:


> Congrats on the BFP tryfor2!
> 
> Most important thing: baby is healthy and has everything its suppose to have. Huge relief!
> 
> And is very much like my son--completely uncooperative! The technician tried for several minutes, but I guess we were just not meant to know the gender :)
> 
> We don't get many surprises in life, but this will have to remain one for us. We're both thrilled that baby is healthy and look forward to meeting him or her in the spring.

Congrats!! That would drive me nutty though not knowing ;) 

My DD didn't cooperate either years ago and we had to have her as a suprise.


----------



## PugLuvAh

Brandy, ultimately we really don't care which gender it is, but to be honest it is kind of frusturating not to know this time. We were ok with the surprise last time, but it would be nice to either be able to put my son's old clothes away, or borrow my nieces stuff. Plus we could talk to my son about his little brother or sister coming, instead of always refering to the "baby". Just stuff like that. 

We also don't have a girl name picked out (we're tossing around Isla, Morgan, Amy, Clara or Bryce) and we are lacking some modivation to make an actual decision. If we knew we were having a girl we would have some serious conversations, but as it is now we'll likely just wing it in the hospital if we find out we've had a girl :)

Not knowing is probably better for my bank account. There are so many adorable girl things out there and I'd probably go a bit crazy buying stuff if I knew I was having one! hahaha

Congrats on the twin girls! We're not too far apart.


----------



## ~Brandy~

haha yes I am just a crazy planner type person so knowing the gender was a must for me. I had the maternit21 Blood test though at 11w1d and found out girls. Yes, having girls really hits the bank account haha! Everything I buy looks like its doll clothes fluffy, lacy, frilly, glittery..... you name it lol


----------



## PugLuvAh

I ended up needed an emergency scan last thursday afternoon. I started spotting red blood, which unfortunately is reminicent of my previous pregnancy, but scary nonetheless.

Good news is that cervix is closed and no clots/placental abruptions seen AND they could see the gender on the ultrasound....its a BOY!! :happydance:

So no need to worry about girl names at the moment...we'll save that for baby#3!


----------



## ~Brandy~

PugLuvAh said:


> I ended up needed an emergency scan last thursday afternoon. I started spotting red blood, which unfortunately is reminicent of my previous pregnancy, but scary nonetheless.
> 
> Good news is that cervix is closed and no clots/placental abruptions seen AND they could see the gender on the ultrasound....its a BOY!! :happydance:
> 
> So no need to worry about girl names at the moment...we'll save that for baby#3!

Congratulations!!


----------



## babyislovely

Congratulations!!:thumbup:


----------



## PugLuvAh

Thanks--we're thrilled for James to have a brother :)


----------



## 2have4kids

Congrats!!


----------

